# Recommendation on clinic, consultant in london



## wendy e (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi all, I am looking for a recommendation on a clinic, consultant in london. 

A bit of background, my details are out of date.

I had a missed miscarriage last October at 7 weeks with my partner. 

Since then light periods, possibly another early stage pregnancy that did not take and a few months where pregnancy symptons bloating from time of ovulation until period. 

Doctor checked my hormone levels, advised they are ok...but they are not interested as  I am 41. 

I would like to find a clinic, consultant in london, I live nw, so central is ok who will do tests to see if anything obvious! and also we need to then consider options IVF etc.    
I would really appreciate any recommendations on consultants, clinics as a bit nervous and it is difficult to know where to start...

Thankyou!


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Wendy


i would recommend Create Clinic on Harley street,  Create is small and very friendly Docs and staff and no nearly as expensive as you'd think for Harley st ( average price for all fertility clinics) Create do a fertility check over service to assess where you are at and how to proceed.,or CRM London, both very good clinics with lots of expereince.
(Just google them you'll find them both easily)


Lily x


----------



## Lulu-belle (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi Wendy - we looked at quite a few clinics, the most cost effective one we came up with was the fertility acadamy. It is very small - just Dr Gorgy. But he is very professional, convenient and compared to the other london clinics very inexpensive. Also we have found that he is very aware of the cost and looks to save us unnecessary expenditure where he can. There is loads of good feedback on both him and his clinic on this forum if you just put a search for his name in.


----------

